# Food grazing puppy



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We let Our Penny graze all her food. We never picked it up if she didn't finish in a certain time. She's an only dog so we don't have to worry that she won't get her food. Even now at 8 1/2 she doesn't always finish her meal. We feed her 1 cup a.m. and 2 cups p.m. She's always preferred to eat during the night.

So, if you don't need to have her finish in a certain amount of time or be finished by a certain time, I'd let her eat at her leisure. Some 'dine' and some EAT! Penny dines.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Many experts say not let them free feed because it does not help you predict when they will need to potty, and set up a regular schedule for their poops. With a puppy especially you want predictability.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie was a grazer her whole life. I know that makes it hard to predict when a puppy needs to potty but I don't remember it being a big problem, you just might have to be a little more observant for signs they need to go out.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If you ever plan to add a 2nd dog to your family, that will need to change. I'd get her in the habit of eating her meals at mealtime for that reason and others. You should be limiting activity after she eats meals to prevent bloat, and if you don't control when she is eating, you can't control that.


----------



## Mako (Nov 29, 2009)

Mako has always been a pain when it comes to eating too. He is a year old now. He never eats all his breakfast in the morning. Usually eats all his dinner right away. In the beginning it was a pain with training because he pooped like 5 times a day. Since he has been only eating 2 meals he has been just pooping morning and night. I went down to 2 meals a day when he was about 6 months because he never ate lunch. I tried taking it away after a certain amount of time he didn't care. She may also still be getting used to her new home. Oh by the way she is beautiful.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

I feed Vincent 3 times a day. He generally takes his time eating those meals... Sometimes there is some still left by the time the next feeding comes.
His bathroom habits are still like clock work though..so that hasnt caused a problem.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Because Cosmo eats his food quickly, in one sitting, I know if there's something wrong with him if he doesn't eat one day. We also use meal time as a training exercise. He always has to wait to eat and I couldn't do that if I let him graze. He's never more focused on training as when he's waiting for me to say "go ahead". It's when I can see what he's truly capable of, and it's impressive. 

Plus, we have a cat that eats the dog food so we can't leave it out or we could risk some fights between the cat and dog. While Cosmo is waiting for his command to go eat the cat is usually got his entire front end in the dog food bowl munching away. It's really cute cause we all stand there and wait for the cat to finish and Cosmo has this I-can't-believe-this look on his face but he sits there and waits because the cat is boss and because I've asked him to stay.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the input on this. She gobbled her breakfast down and within 5 minutes went out to go potty. I'm going to try and feed her her "big meal" of the day in the morning as that is when she seems to be the hungriest and then stick to two smaller meals for lunch and dinnertime. She ate a full 1/2 cup this morning and I did about 1/4 of that as training so that worked out really well. I just worry that she isn't getting the amount of food she needs as I'm not really sure how much she should be getting...she is 9 lbs right now and not sure if that is normal for an 8 week old or not...


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max attacks the food bowl like he hasn't eaten in five days for about three gulps, then walks away and comes back a little at a time. REALLY wish he wouldn't do that, but I'm too undisciplined about taking the bowl up. I don't. Billy and Dru don't go to Max's food at all. They are being sooooo good with the puppy...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

9lbs is just fine. Our guy was almost double that but he was a little elephant. 

Most feed between 1.5-2.5 cups/day at that age, though a lot of pups don't eat well early on. Wait another week or so and she'll act like he's being starved most likely.


----------

